# former ground of kettering town fc (rockingham rd) july 2013



## alex76 (Jul 9, 2013)

paid this site a visit last week nice solo splore


already the chaves and metal fairies have ripped it apart 

bit of history 

Kettering Town were originally formed in 1872, turning professional in 1891. The club graduated through twelve different leagues from 1892 until they became founding members of the*Alliance Premier League*in 1979. The club maintained its status in the top flight of semi-professional football until the 2000–01 season.
In 2005 the club was in the public eye for signing "gazza" Paul Gascoigne.as manager which lasted for the whole of 39 days for reasons im sure we all know "liked a wee tipple" 
in 2011 the owner of rockingham rd refused to renew any contract for ktfc and they moved to the former ground of rushed and diamands which was a short lived stay of 18 months due to expensives and sad to say but the "poppies" kettering town is now on its knees 

on with the pics












































Thanks for looking


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 9, 2013)

Thats a sad end to a pitch!.


----------



## MD (Jul 9, 2013)

you need to climb those towers mate


----------



## lx_manuk (Jul 9, 2013)

only a few year's ago remember going to the ground. Was run down when it was open!


----------



## urbanisle (Jul 9, 2013)

Great pictures. I do have a soft spot for old football grounds.


----------



## Big Bill (Jul 10, 2013)

Corby town is a lot better! ;-)


----------



## Romford Reject (Jul 10, 2013)

Tragic end!


----------



## Penfold2000 (Jul 10, 2013)

I believe the land will be sold off to developers....


----------

